# Micro "avatar Devil" (collection Bottle Opener)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Mates

I could not miss in my collection of little devils this design.
My friend Manuel Paredes has welded parts and has done a great job, has tires of 15 inches (18/42), the leather is soft and weighs very little, I'm happy with the balance.
Details of laminated wood not know what they are.

I hope that I encourage to become one, are very effective and fun ..... Alf


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is really a great use of material there Alf! Nice job on that all around.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! I really do like that. And that is a very nice job of welding. The whole thing looks great! You encourage me to give it a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that is a super sweet shooter. i love it. great job.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love it!
Cheers, tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! That is very cool, Alf.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots from around the world. I love it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hola de nuevo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tío,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]¡guau![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]en que de nuevo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]veo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jajajajjaa[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]he visto[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]muchas[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hondas[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]abridor[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]de botellas[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], pero este[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]es de lejos[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]el mejor[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]muy bien hecho[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lo que necesito[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]para construir[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]algo como esto[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a mí mismo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gracias por[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la inspiración[/background]


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Alf!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow this is cool ,love it.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

another "10" for you too Master


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantistic. I Iike it!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> [background=rgb(245,245,245)]hola de nuevo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tío,[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]¡guau![/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]en que de nuevo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]veo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]jajajajjaa[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)],[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]he visto[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]muchas[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]hondas[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]abridor[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]de botellas[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)], pero este[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]es de lejos[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]el mejor[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]muy bien hecho[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]lo que necesito[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]para construir[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]algo como esto[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]a mí mismo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)].[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]gracias por[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]la inspiración[/background]


hola Mark

No podia faltar la fotito de la navaja que sé que te gusta amigo .
un abrazote y muchas gracias por su pedazo de comentario ........... tio Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's very cool mate. You're very creative and clever. keep up the good work!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Compañeros de batalla

La colección de pequeños diablos aumenta .

Muchas gracias por sus valoraciones , como siempre digo es producto de la gran mente de este "FORO" .

Un abrazo a todos .... Tio Alf


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice Slingshot in deed!!! Very well crafted ...and i like the navaja too. South Spanish knifes are among the best in the world!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Nice Slingshot in deed!!! Very well crafted ...and i like the navaja too. South Spanish knifes are among the best in the world!!


Muchas gracias compañero , estoy seguro que a todos los resorteros les gustan las navajas y sobre todo las Españolas .

Un abrazo ..... Tio Alf


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I really like that band attachment mothod. Very cool lil shooter

Hype~X Australia


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Rapier said:


> I really like that band attachment mothod. Very cool lil shooter
> 
> Hype~X Australia


Hola Rapier

thank you very much

To be in this forum must have a very agile mind and not be left behind, this train goes very fast.

Thank you for your comment mate. ........


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks clever


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it always.
I´d like to have one of this welding machines ;-)


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job alf look a fun shooter !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad you like it, I always try to surprise you, but it is increasingly difficult, keep working.

a hug guys ... Alf


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW !!!

;-)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

leon13 said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> ;-)


Hello master

thank you very much for your time :wave:


----------

